# 1000 lb giant caught on 450g Black Hole Cape Cod Special



## ksong

I am in Prince Edward Island, Canada for giant fishing.

I fought a giant with 450g/Shimano Tiagra 50W for a while, but I had to give the rod to mate George because I had cramps on my legs. George finally brought 1000 lb giant to the boat. The total fighting time was one hour. We didn't measure the fish, but 1000 mark is pretty close because the fish is definitely the biggest one I've seen in P.E.I. except Dennis Braid's 1100 - 1200 lb tuna.


----------



## johnmyjohn

That is one massive fish. And you caught it on a zebco too. Green just for being able to bring it to the side.


----------



## ksong

johnmyjohn said:


> That is one massive fish. And you caught it on a zebco too. Green just for being able to bring it to the side.


I don't think Zebco can hold 50 plus lb drag.
In fact, there are several heavy duty giant rods got broken in P.E.I.
450g BH is light in weight, but has enough backbone and strength.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp

Love to hear it!!! Great Stuff!!!! FISH ON!!!!!!!!


----------



## Terminator Tackle

Nice Kil, The black Hole Lived up to its Name and reputation once again..


----------



## wellconnected

Awesome Pics!!! That rod looks like it is at about 200% capacity!


----------



## ksong

*650 lb landed with 4'8" custom 450g Black Hole Cape Cod Special in 30 minutes*

Labor Day was the last day of fishing in PEI.
I wanted to land a giant with PE10 reel, but the attempt was failed due to unexpected line breakage. So I decided to use 4'8" custom 450g Black Hole Cape Cod Special with Shimano Tiagra 50W on which Capt Tony spooled new line for me.

It didn't take long to hear line creaming.
Giant made a long run, but I could gain line relatively easy with 50 lb drag compared to other fights this time. Fish made a few long run, but didn't fight really hard.
I knew it was not a monster. 
The fighting time was less than 30 minutes 
when mate Brad got the leader and pulled the giant to the boat.
I estimated at 600 lb, but Capt Tony said it could be 650 lb - 700 lbs. It looked pretty small after sawing 800 - 100 lbs giant. 

The short rod showed stiffness and backbone even tuna was circling under the boat.
However I was nervous during the fight because I know the aluminum reel seat can give a problem. While thin, parabolic Black Hole rod can be bent under the real seat under heavy pressure and aluminum reel seat prevent the rod from bending further. Fortunately the custom rod with aluminum reel seat survived this time even on 50 plus lb drag.

8" was cut from the tip of 450g Black Hole Cow Special for the custom rod to make it stiffer.

I am going to cut about 8" from the tip of 7'Black Hole Cow Special to see the action for giant on my next trip to P.E.I. in two weeks.


----------



## TunaTango

What a pig Kil!! Very nice


----------



## FishingBoyz

*Congratulations*

That is one very nice fish. Great photos.


----------



## fender bender

*Congratulations*


----------



## Savage Rods

Nice Job


----------



## bzrk180

KILLIN IT!!! SAAAAA-WEEEEET!!


----------



## ksong

800 - 850 lb giant with 7' Black Hole Cow Special rod.
the 7' Black Hole can be an excellent popping rod for yft in 200 - 300 lbs range.














































800 - 850 lb giant on 7' Black Hole Cow Special II


----------



## El Carnicero

That short one looks like a Hopper... Lol. Monster fish for sure!


----------



## james79

Wtg


----------



## Danny O

Sweet! Nice action!


----------



## tank8677

congrats on the big cow!!!


----------



## fishingtwo

Looks like a wrestlin match you won--congradulations


----------

